

Show HN: RocketClub – Startup Stock for Everyone - echan00
http://rocketclub.co

======
phantom_oracle
Interesting idea, although not new (been done in different ways before).

Let me put it to you this way:

Imagine Zuckerberg screwing over Savarin amplified by 10,000.

Giving people value in anything will just drive them to become greedy.

Also, giving stock over a certain threshold of users should possibly classify
these startups as public companies.

Review the JOBS Act and make sure you are legally on the right side of the
law.

I personally wouldn't support this because those valuations of Uber, AirBnB,
etc. are driven by VCs who pump big amounts of cash into these companies with
big stock taken in return.

If my small startup is giving away 5-10% of stock to 10,000 people, my
valuation will already never reach the values that those billion dollar
companies have reached.

I do hope I am wrong though, as I would like to see some type of equity-
sharing work (there was some other company similar to yours, but it gave
equity in exchange for work put-in).

------
echan00
Trying to get feedback for my site... most importantly, does it make sense?

People seem to confuse it with investing.

